# Apple Juice Wine



## jojo (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm thinking add energizer and more stirring. What's the temperature?Acid test?*Edited by: jojo *


----------



## Steve in KC (Nov 8, 2005)

I have an equipment kit en route to my house with all the trimmings. Unfortunately, I've built my equipment arsenal piece-meal and don't have a hydrometer or test kits yet, but will very soon.


----------



## jojo (Nov 8, 2005)

No worries Steve. The hydrometer will come in handy for sure. I want to say the tests matter (they do), but so far I've gotten some pretty good looking and smelling stuff without all of them. It sounds like you're a bit hooked. I've only been doing this since last April. I have one kit bottled and just bottled my first fruit wine - banana. I've been to other sites that get a bit anal on the science. It's just my personal preference. The folks here make it fun.


----------



## Steve in KC (Nov 8, 2005)

If it tastes good to you...who cares?







Seriously though, for 'notes' purposes, I plan to get a 1/2 gallon of the same juice I used and add 1/2 lb of the same sugar I used. This will give me a SG. By the time I have my hydrometer, it will more than likely be fermented out anyway, so then I can get a pretty close FG to figure out ABV.


I've got a gallon of ancient orange melomel going, and used the same base recipe for ancient blueberry, which is coming along VERY nice. I like it more than the orange.


We've got an incredible blueberry patch outside of KC that has the best berries around. They also have blackberries. I think I'm going to have to invest in a blueberry rake!!! I've got 6lbs left in the freezer form this summer that is going to have to make up a 3 gallon batch of blueberry wine, but I think I'll start a 5 gallon batch of frozen-strawberry first.


----------



## jojo (Nov 8, 2005)

you got me curious steve - is the orange melomel an ancient secret?


----------



## Steve in KC (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll post a link to it down in the mead forum...


----------



## Steve in KC (Nov 10, 2005)

10/9 - gave another good healthy stir...foam foam foam


10/10 - yet another good healthy stir...less foam.


I plan on racking to glass tomorrow. Will post a pic when I do.


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 10, 2005)

That sounds very good! I am looking forward to the picture.





M.


----------



## masta (Nov 10, 2005)

Steve,


If you just get a SG reading of the apple juice I can help you crunch the numbers to figure out the starting gravity without having too mix it with sugar.


----------



## Steve in KC (Nov 11, 2005)

racked to glass today...


----------



## Steve in KC (Nov 28, 2005)

OK, so now the 750mL bottle has cleared completely, but the carboy is still cloudy. I plan to rack at 30 days, and will top up with the bottle. I'll post a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks really good Steve...Good job


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 1, 2005)

Dad-nabbit.


My wife flew off to Atlanta, GA this morning with the camera in her purse. Oh well...will have to wait until 12/4 for a pic.


----------

